# LPG or Diesel?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

My father inlaw had an old tofas with LPG. LPG was really cheap but seamed to use it up pretty quick. Need a reliable car with good gas mileage. Not sure what is better.


----------



## tempest306 (Jun 19, 2014)

Use LPG with new gas system. If you care the car well it will be cheaper than others.


----------

